# Esperar con ansia/impaciencia



## Verräter

Hallo!

¿Alguien podría decirme la diferencia entre "Begierde", "Sehnsucht" y "Ungeduld"?

¿Podría decirse "mit Begierde erwarten" o "mit Ungeduld erwarten" en lugar de "mit Sehnsucht erwarten"?

Gracias.

PD: ¿sería correcto "Ich erwarte mit Sehnsucht, die dieser Moment ankommt"?


----------



## spanien

Creo que Sehnsucht significa más ansiosamente


----------



## Yreddig

sehnsucht es anhelo y nostalgia... relacionado con la melancolía aveces

slaudos


----------



## Verräter

Gracias Yreddig y spanien.


----------



## muycuriosa

Verräter said:


> Hallo!
> 
> ¿Alguien podría decirme la diferencia entre "Begierde", "Sehnsucht" y "Ungeduld"?
> 
> ¿Podría decirse "mit Begierde erwarten" o "mit Ungeduld erwarten" en lugar de "mit Sehnsucht erwarten"?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> PD: ¿sería correcto "Ich warte mit Sehnsucht darauf, dass dieser Moment kommt"?


 
Hola Verräter:

Llego un poco tarde, pero a lo mejor todavía puedo serte útil:

- Ungeduld para mí es lo más neutro, pienso que 'impaciencia' le corresponde bastante bien; es una palabra que utilizamos en la vida diaria

- Begierde tiene muchas veces un matiz sexual: si muestras 'Begierde' p.e. cuando miras a alguien es que quieres hacer el amor con esta persona; es parecido a Begehren; posible que Begierde pueda referirse también a cosas que quieres tener (pero me parece que en estos contextos es más bien Gier)

- Sehnsucht es para mí más emocional, concierne más a (correcto con 'a'????) los sentimientos: puedo sentir 'Sehnsucht', cuando pienso en una persona que amo, cuando pienso en mi país ...

Yo no diría 'mit Begierde / Ungeduld erwarten' en vez de 'mit Sehnsucht erwarten', porque para mí al menos, el significado es diferente. Además me parece mejor decir 'sehnsüchtig erwarten'.

Saludos.

P.D. Ich warte sehnsüchtig / ungeduldig (más neutro, menos profundo) auf diesen Moment es lo que diría yo, pero tu frase (,que te corregí un poco,) es correcta gramaticalmente.


----------



## Verräter

muycuriosa said:


> - Sehnsucht es para mí más emocional, concierne más a (correcto con 'a'????) los sentimientos: puedo sentir 'Sehnsucht', cuando pienso en una persona que amo, cuando pienso en mi país ...




Cuanto tiempo muycuriosa!

Como siempre me has sido de gran ayuda, aunque un poco tarde, pero mil gracias de todas formas.

Y si, es correcto con 'a'.


----------



## muycuriosa

Verräter said:


> Cuanto tiempo muycuriosa!
> 
> Como siempre me has sido de gran ayuda, aunque un poco tarde, pero mil gracias de todas formas.
> 
> Y si, es correcto con 'a'.


 
De nada y te agradezco la respuesta también - una ayuda para ti y una para mí, qué buen intercambio.


----------

